# 87 MONTE CARLO



## AUDIO_BASSICS (Mar 21, 2009)

i want it to hit but i want to use some 8"s what do you guys think i should use???


----------



## timelord9 (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/spl-science/68510-spl-8s-150-db.html


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

DD 1508

get a hold of pwkdesigns.com and order a box design.

he has become Digital designs go to guy for designs.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I just emailed him about designing me a box for 2 alpine type r 1242's 
I really like how he tunes the box for the car its going in and he really does some amazing boxes
I want 2 seperate ported boxes and will do some kinda amp rack in between


----------



## hiperim (Nov 27, 2009)

1508 is a damn great sub


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2009)

sundown has some new 8's coming out , he hit 150 + with 2 of them


----------



## El Flaco (Sep 26, 2009)

Audio Pulse Epic 8 is another little monster sub you could look into.


----------



## AUDIO_BASSICS (Mar 21, 2009)

timelord9 said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/spl-science/68510-spl-8s-150-db.html


I WANT THESE NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## AUDIO_BASSICS (Mar 21, 2009)

cubdenno said:


> DD 1508
> 
> get a hold of pwkdesigns.com and order a box design.
> 
> he has become Digital designs go to guy for designs.


I tried these before the sq wasnt that great but they got loud!!


----------



## AUDIO_BASSICS (Mar 21, 2009)

El Flaco said:


> Audio Pulse Epic 8 is another little monster sub you could look into.


how much are there???


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

AUDIO_BASSICS said:


> I tried these before the sq wasnt that great but they got loud!!


The 1508's that I have heard in a Joey built box were the most accurate, fast moving, and loudest 8's that I have EVER heard.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Dude the DD 1508 has awesome SQ,, in the right box.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi my name's Joey


----------



## ggk (Sep 5, 2008)

If you put some of those DD1508's in a pwk box you will not be disappointed with the sound quality if you put SQL as what you want.


----------



## AUDIO_BASSICS (Mar 21, 2009)

g0a said:


> Hi my name's Joey


ok so the space i have is behind the seat in a 87 monte would 2 or 3 work there and get crazy loud


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

I love watching Joey build his boxes. The bracing (when required) is outlandish.

Love listening to them even more.


----------



## icetwister68 (Jun 24, 2009)

Soundsplinter Rl-i8 or the orphans for cheap


----------



## AUDIO_BASSICS (Mar 21, 2009)

icetwister68 said:


> Soundsplinter Rl-i8 or the orphans for cheap


how much are they???


----------

